# Why would 4 young men join the army and serve in Afghanistan?



## career_radio-checker (24 Jan 2007)

This is an article which is from Novemeber but I was only lucky enough to find now. It's a really good read about 4 Vancouverites who served this past year in Afghanistan; what they experienced and how they dealt with the hardships. There is no political message in it, it's just a really good read. And for me personally it was gratifying because I've been looking for something on my highschool friend Dan Mazurek and here I have something. I wanted to post it before the story got deleted. Shouldn't be any problems with the names and OPSEC as the tour is over and the story has already been published. But if it is, Mods feel free to delete.

Produced under the fair dealings of the copyright thingy
Source: Vancouver Sun
By: Michael Scott 
Date: November 11, 2006
http://www.canada.com/vancouversun/news/story.html?id=39a31ba5-ec76-4664-97f3-f932c85dac89 



> Every six weeks or so, during the hellish, death-defying months that Bombardier Daniel Mazurek was dodging rocket-propelled grenades in the lawless wastes west of Kandahar, a package would arrive from his girlfriend back home in Canada.
> 
> In it there would be a pound of ground Starbucks coffee. Mazurek, a resourceful six-footer, would pull a battered hiking stove and a little Italian espresso pot from some hidey-hole in his armoured vehicle, blow the dust and spiders out of them, and brew a proper cup of coffee for himself and his buddies.
> 
> ...


----------



## geo (24 Jan 2007)

good write up - thanks for the intermission

+1


----------



## boehm (24 Jan 2007)

Nice article! I personally know WO Pau (then Sgt Pau) and he is one of the best NCO's I have ever had the pleasure to serve under. He's a real fun guy to be around and one hell of a good leader.


----------



## 043 (26 Jan 2007)

Thanks for posting that, it was a good read!


----------



## Prospect (27 Jan 2007)

Yes, really good read. Inspiring. I am going in for my cfat, medical, and interview on the 30th, and would be honoured to one day serve my country with men like these.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Jan 2007)

Very good read, shows good spirit.



			
				career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Produced under the fair dealings of the copyright thingy



Nice,, .. "copyright thingy"


----------



## Rice0031 (27 Jan 2007)

I liked this article very much. Goes to show that the average CF soldier is just a regular, everyday Joe/Joette, just like the rest of the world.


----------

